# Portland --> Salem?



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

I work in Tigard and would like to make a long ride home one night after work to Salem. Does anyone have any recommended route(s) I was thinking Hwy. 99 to Dayton then down into West Salem. From there it is cake. My utmost concern is safety, I am a whimp.

I did a search, but nothing popped up. Any clubs that might have the skinny?

Enlighten me please. 

TIA


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd be more inclined to go more Wilsonville-Charbaneau-North Salem. Lots of back roads that way. Would probably depend on where you live in Salem. The Salem Bike Club does lots of rides that go North from Salem. Check their route sheets.

http://www.salembicycleclub.org/


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

wasfast said:


> I'd be more inclined to go more Wilsonville-Charbaneau-North Salem. Lots of back roads that way.


Thanks wasfast. I am perplexed about how to get across the Willamette River between Wilsonville and Charbonaue (sp.?  ). From there French Prairie looks viable, as it runs into Keizer and N. Salem, where I reside. Maybe some other clever individual will give some additional info. Thanks again.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Meat Foot said:


> Thanks wasfast. I am perplexed about how to get across the Willamette River between Wilsonville and Charbonaue (sp.?  ). From there French Prairie looks viable, as it runs into Keizer and N. Salem, where I reside. Maybe some other clever individual will give some additional info. Thanks again.


I often ride from Portland to see my Mom in Keizer, and that was often my route when I lived in SW Portland. 99 isn't too bad, but it isn't fun either. Well, the spin down into Newberg on a fixed gear is a little fun. Once you cross the river on 219 you have options. River Road, French Prairie Road, Arbor Grove Road, etc. This is where the Salem Bike Club does it's spring metric century, the Monster Cookie, so that should give you a sense of the road.

Another option is to come down 221 and cross the river on the Wheatland Ferry just north of Willamette Mission State Park. The ferry is free to cyclists. I like to take Waconda Rd to River Road, just to avoid the Keizer burbs for as long as possible. You could also take 221 all the way to West Salem, then cross on the 22 bridge.
And Baker Road from Sherwood to Wilsonville Road to 219 south of Newberg is a way to avoid most of 99. This is your Wilsonville to River Road route.

Lastly, another fine option is to get over to Lake Oswego, and take Stafford Rd south to Mountain Rd to the Canby Ferry (also free to cyclists), then any of a bunch of routes thru the east side farm land, Mount Angel, Silverton and such, arriving in Keizer via Hazelgreen Road (which becomes Chemawa)

I dare say you could ride a different route twice a week and not repeat more than once or twice all summer, if you worked at it enough.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Interesting. Somehow I double posted. I will just edit to make it less annoying.

Gordon


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

Cerddwyr said:


> Interesting. Somehow I double posted. I will just edit to make it less annoying.
> 
> Gordon


Thanks gents. I will attempt this some night after work soon, while there is maximum daylight. Gordon, do you recall the rough mileage once you hit Newberg to Salem, via 221?

Mike


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Meat Foot said:


> Thanks gents. I will attempt this some night after work soon, while there is maximum daylight. Gordon, do you recall the rough mileage once you hit Newberg to Salem, via 221?
> 
> Mike


Mike, I don't remember my 221 millage at all. That was a week-end feelin' the oats ride, and I just motored and didn't pay attention. Salem (Capitol) to Champoeg (Monster Cookie) is 60 or so round trip, and I think my Portland to Keizer milage was 50ish, with Portland to Newberg being 25ish, so Newberg to the river via 221 might be on the order of 30-35ish. Educated guess only.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

According to MS Streets&Trips Newberg city center to West Salem just before the Marion Street bridge via 221 is 28.5 miles.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

asterisk said:


> According to MS Streets&Trips Newberg city center to West Salem just before the Marion Street bridge via 221 is 28.5 miles.


I think a plan is developing. Thanks all!

So abit over 50 would be great. I actually think I may be able to swing that  Plus, the Wheatland Ferry is open till 9:45 PM. CAUTION: This site may cause vertigo........Use link with caution.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tigard ---> Salem*

Dead Thread:

I am going to shoot for this tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's input. Looks like the Tigard to Newburg/Dundee to Wheatland Ferry to Keizer/N Salem is the route of choice for me (most direct). I put in 2 segments of the route on MapQuest and checks out at about 48 miles one way. Nice.

Cheers!


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

*It went....*

Took 3 hours including a ferry ride and a snack break. I started to feel the burn between Dayton and the Wheatland Ferry. Boy was I happy to see the ferry  

I just bolted down into Keizer after the ferry trip, instead of using Waconda Road, as suggested.

Most of the ride felt safe. The Yamhill River crossing on 18 was a little dicey. I just hopped up onto the ped crossing. 221 from Dayton to Wheatland ferry was uneventful, even though it was fogline/edge of pavement.

:thumbsup:


----------



## smudge (Feb 8, 2005)

Is the fairy manditory?  

Sounds like a good one. I'll have to keep it in mind as I look for long road rides. I like having a destination in mind to give me a goal. Ride to Meat's place, have a beer to refuel and try to make it back home. Maybe 1/2 a beer.

Rode out to Hillsboro a few weeks ago. Boring scenery, exciting traffic and 55miles round trip.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

smudge said:


> Is the fairy manditory?
> 
> Sounds like a good one. I'll have to keep it in mind as I look for long road rides. I like having a destination in mind to give me a goal. Ride to Meat's place, have a beer to refuel and try to make it back home. Maybe 1/2 a beer.
> 
> Rode out to Hillsboro a few weeks ago. Boring scenery, exciting traffic and 55miles round trip.


Fairy, smerry. Hey, at least it is free to cyclists and peds. Not manditory.

2 beers, plus whatever you can fit in your jersey pocket  

Have fun!


----------

